# alter Teich wird neu gemacht



## Beate1982 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr  

Ich bin seit heute ganz frisch hier und möchte mich auch mal vorstellen.
Heiße Beate, bin 25 Jahre alt und Besitzerin von einem Teich, der damals vor 50 Jahren von meinem Opa angelegt wurde. Wir haben Goldfische und 5 __ Muscheln. Hin und wieder auch mal einen Frosch :freu  Den Frosch sieht man sogar auf den ersten beiden Bildern.
Zudem noch einen Kater und 4 Graupapagein.
Den Teich wollen wir am Ende des Sommers vergrößern und natürlicher gestalten, weil er noch so eine hässliche Form hat, wie es wohl damals üblich war. Letztes We haben wir komplett das Wasser erneuert und den Teich von grund auf gesäubert. Den Geruch vom Schlamm hatte mein Freund noch am nächsten Tag an sich, trotz duschen  

Ich hoffe hier auf nette Gespräche, Erfahrungsaustausch und Tip´s .

Noch ein paar Bilder, wie der Teich vor 2 Jahren aussah und wie er heute aussieht. Wir haben noch eine menge Arbeit vor uns, aber ich denke, das wird zu schaffen sein.

Lieben Gruß
Beate


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate!

:Willkommen2 - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig! 

Ja, das sieht noch nach ein bißchen Arbeit aus. Aber Du bist ja motiviert!

Gleich eine Frage: Ist das auf Eurem Filter eine UVC? Und ist die an? Und wie lange habt ihr schon die __ Muscheln? Und habt Ihr keinen Sand auf dem Boden? Und ist das auf dem einen Foto etwa ein kleiner Stör???????


----------



## Beate1982 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Öhm.. was ist denn eine UVC   Ich kenn mich mit den Fachbegriffen mal gar nicht so aus...
Ja, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass wir noch 2 Sterlets haben.
Die __ Muscheln haben wir jetzt seit Mittwoch im Teich und ich hoffe, sie tun ihre Arbeit...
Kies oder Sand haben wir noch nicht reingemacht, aber es wäre wohl besser gewesen, wenn wir das am Mittwoch gleich mitgemacht hätten, da __ Störe dies ja doch zum wühlen brauchen... Haben wir einfach vergessen zu kaufen


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate,

die UVC ist das komische schwarze Ding auf dem Filter. Eine UV-Lampe, die so einiges im Wasser abtötet. Nämlich auch das, was die __ Muscheln eigentlich fressen wollen. Deine Muscheln habe also gute Chancen zu verhungern.
Außerdem brauchen sie Sand, in den sie sich einbuddeln können.

Und sorry wenn gleich der  kommt - die Sterlets haben in dem kleinen Teich nix verloren. (Ich weiß, die sind so niedlich, aber die wachsen ganz unniedlich und dann haben sie ein Problem).

Ich empfehle Dir ganz dringend folgenden Lesestoff: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/


----------



## Beate1982 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Christine,

also ich wüsste nicht, dass dies eine UV Lampe ist. Mein Freund kennt sich damit ja recht gut aus und der hätte mir dies schon gesagt. Aber ich frage vorsichtshalber nochmal nach. Möchte ja nun nicht, dass die __ Muscheln verhungern. Am Ende des Sommers ( weil dann ist es nicht mehr so warm ) wird der Teich um das doppelte nach vorne auf die Rasenfläche ja erweitert. Gerade der __ Störe wegen. Da haben wir uns schon informiert. Ich find sie schön, nicht niedlich.
Und mit dem Kies oder dem Sand. Den haben wir am Mittwoch schlichtweg vergessen zu kaufen, was aber auch noch nachgeholt wird, also nicht ganz vergessen, nur verschoben.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Beate

Jetzt habe ich mir mal Deinen Teich angeschaut, sieht ja sehr sauber aus das Wasser. Wie lange war das Wasser drin, bevor Du die Fische und Muscheln eingesetzt hast?

@ Elschen



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Und ist das auf dem einen Foto etwa ein kleiner Stör???????



Hallo Miss Adlerauge ...  

Alex45525 ist wieder da. :freu 

.


----------



## Beate1982 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Der Teich wurde ja von Grundauf gesäubert, da dass Wasser davor mehr als grün war. Ich könnte auch sagen, dass man selbst mit einer Lupe nichts mehr gesehen hat. Weia, das war wirklich schlimm. Noch schlimmer war ja, dass wir 5 __ Döbel im Teich hatten die alles an Pflanzen kaputt gefressen haben. Die hat dann das zeitliche gesegnet. Wobei mir das ja schon Leid tat, aber wo sollten wir damit schon hin und ich mag kein Fisch. 
Nachdem wir das Wasser reingelassen haben kam ein Startermittel und biologische Mineralien und / oder Bakterien ( oder so ähnlich ) zur Unterstützung mit rein. Bevor die Fische und __ Muscheln wieder eingesetzt wurden haben wir das Wasser auf den PH Wert kontrolliert. Das war dann nach ca. 4 Tagen.


----------



## Tim15 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

So einen Teich find ich cool...


----------



## Beate1982 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Schöne Sch.... ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich mich vorher richtig schlau im Internet bezüglich __ Störe gemacht habe. Wenn ich das Forum eher entdeckt hätte... nun ja, dann hätte ich wohl keine Störe gekauft  
Was ich hier jetzt alles so über Störe gelesen habe verschlägt mir wirklich den Atem.
Und die Verkäuferin in dem Geschäft sagte noch : Die "können" bis zu 60 cm werden, aber bei ihrem Teich ist dies eigentlich kein Problem, der ist tief und groß genug. Ich meine, der wird ja erweitert, aber selbst das ist ja nicht ausreichend genug.
Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht mit Unwissenheit raus reden, bin ja selber schuld und sauer auf mich...
Nun müssen wir mal gucken, wie wir das hinbekommen.
Wie schnell bzw. langsam wachsen Störe ?


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate,

wir haben einen sehr guten Bereich namens "Grundwissen/Fachbeiträge" im Forum, den ich Dir hiermit, wie auch schon Christine, dringend ans Herz lege!
Dort bzw. auch im Downloadbereich findest Du eine sehr gute Arbeit über Störe!

Und darin, z.B. diese Angaben:


			
				stuf_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Waxdicks wachsen bei 20 Grad Wassertemperatur ca. 3-4cm im Monat. Die Fische einer Brut können manchmal jedoch sehr stark auseinanderwachsen.



Könntest Du mal den zeitlichen Ablauf, was Ihr wann am Teich gemacht habt, auflisten und ein aktuelles Übersichtsbild einstellen!?

Was ich so zwischen den Zeilen lese, scheint (fast) alles falsch gelaufen zu sein, was falsch laufen kann. 
Seit wann sind die Fische + das Wasser jetzt im Teich? 
Bitte besorg Dir vorsorglich mal einen Nitrit-Tröpfchentest (JBL oder Tetra)! Heute.... sonst brauchst Du Dir bald um keinen der Fische mehr Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*



			
				Beate1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch schlimmer war ja, dass wir 5 __ Döbel im Teich hatten die alles an Pflanzen kaputt gefressen haben. Die hat dann das zeitliche gesegnet. Wobei mir das ja schon Leid tat, aber wo sollten wir damit schon hin und ich mag kein Fisch.
> .



Hammer, was ich da lese.... Tschuldigung, aber einfach so Tiere zu töten und dann NICHT MAL zu essen... Sinnloser kann man nicht sterben
Boah!


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate
Das Problem mit den "tollen Verkäufern" kenn ich leider auch....:evil das passt schon nimm doch den noch, und den... und noch n paar __ Graskarpfen wegen der Algen....bla,bla.....  naja, der wirds ja wissen....oder auch nicht....:shock
wenn ich das Forum früher entdeckt hätte, wäre unseren Fischen einiges erspart geblieben..die armen..   wir werden nun umbauen und mehr Volumen schaffen.....irgendwie...   und uns von einigen Fischen trennen.....

Gruß Bianca


----------



## Beate1982 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Annett und den anderen,

Ich glaube, dass hier ein paar Missverständnisse aufgekommen sind.
Zum einen besteht der Teich seit 50 Jahren, den wir nun letzte Woche nur von grundauf gesäubert haben. Der Fischbestand ( Goldfische ) lebt in diesem Teich seit x Jahren und vermehrt sich von selber ohne dass wir in den letzten 10 Jahren neue Fische hinzu gesetzt haben. Nicht, wie vielleicht von einigen hier verstanden wurde, dass wir einen komplett neuen Fischbestand gekauft haben.
Also, wie gesagt, der Teich wurde am Dienstag letzter Woche gesäubert. Sprich: altes Wasser raus, Schlamm und alte Planzen raus, mit dem Hochdruckreiniger alte Reste entfernt. Neues Wasser reingelassen, Pumpe angeschlossen, Teichstarter und von Söll Bio Booster ins Wasser getan und bevor die Fische und __ Muscheln am Samstag wieder reingesetzt wurden, wurde das Wasser mit dem bereits erwähnten Nitrin - Tröpfchentest überprüft und die Qualität war gut. Erst dann kamen alle Fische wieder in den Teich. So wurde es uns auch vom Handel empfohlen.

Bei den Döbeln ist zu erwähnen, dass sie waidgerecht getötet wurden und dies nicht ohne Erfahrung geschehen ist, da mein Freund Angler ist. Und so sinnlos sind sie nicht gestorben, da der Kater einiges vom Fisch bekam.

Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut und wir stehen mit dem Teich jetzt noch am Anfang. Der wird und soll mit Sicherheit nicht so karg bleiben, aber alles braucht eben auch seine Zeit.

Was Christine mir empfohlen hat, habe ich mir bereits durchgelesen und meine Unwissenheit nicht als Schutz dar gestellt.


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate
Scheibst Du nicht in Beitrag 9 " hätte ich keine __ Störe gekauft" ???
Mein Beitrag ( 12 ) war keine Kritik - wenn das so rübergekommen ist, tut es mir lei - ich wollte Dir nur sagen, das nicht nur Du auf verkaufswütige " Fachkräfete " reingefallen bist      
Gruß Bianca


----------



## Beate1982 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Bianca..

nein, so soll das nicht gemeint sein. Ich kann gut mit Kritik umgehen, wenn es in einem angemessenen Ton ist. Ich habe dies jetzt allgemein gefasst und keinesfalls auf deine Äußerung bezogen.

Lg
Beate


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate   
OK     
 Gruß Bianca


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate,

mir geht es nicht darum, ob Du neue Fische gekauft hast oder nicht...
Wenn in dem Teich gerade mal seit einer Woche frisches Wasser ist und Ihr sämtlichen Schlamm, Mulm etc. entfernt habt, dann ist das wie ein Neustart.

Bitte tu Dir selbst den Gefallen und google mal mit "Nitritpeak". Das ist im AQ und im Teich das gleiche Prinzip.
Die Geschichte ist nach einer Woche nicht gegessen.... eher erst nach 3-4!
Den ganzen Starterkulturen traue ich nur bedingt über den Weg. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15937

Was hält Dich davon ab 1x früh und 1x abends den Nitritwert fix zu bestimmen? Das dauert 5 Minuten (wenn man in Teichnähe wohnt) und rettet den Fisch unter Umständen das Leben. 
Ich möchte Dich doch nur darauf aufmerksam machen, was passieren KANN, damit Dir und uns ein weiteres Thema wie die folgenden erspart bleibt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16331/?q=nitrit
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6810/?q=nitrit


----------



## Beate1982 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Annett...

Danke für die Links. Da steckt viel Wissenswerte drin. Dem werde ich mir annehmen.
Mich hält nichts davon ab morgens und abends mal eben die Wasserwerte zu prüfen. Nur ein Laie lernt mit der Zeit dazu und kann nicht gleich alles sofort wissen.
Darum habe ich mich hier ja auch angemeldet um zusätzlich Rat und Erfahrungstipps zu bekommen.

Lg
Beate


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Servus Beate

Erstmal auch von mir ein 

Herzliches Willkommen  



> Darum habe ich mich hier ja auch angemeldet um zusätzlich Rat und Erfahrungstipps zu bekommen.


Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen  

Hier wird Ihnen geholfen


----------



## Beate1982 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Nabend zusammen,

habe da direkt noch eine Frage, was eignet sich denn als Bodengrund?

Ihr habt da was von Sand geschrieben. Meint ihr damit normalen Sand?

Lg Beate


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

hallo beate,

du kannst so feinen kies   nehmen und ihn auch mit sand vermischen. (der sand ist gut für deine __ muscheln).

der normale sand wird aber erstmal die sicht trüben da sich erst die schwebstoffe abstzen müssen, besser ist flußsand.

falls in eurer nähe eine kiesgrube ist holt euch den kies/sand dort - ist am billigsten und man hat eine bessere auswahl

nochwas: bei zu groben kies setzen sich leichter fadenalgen fest.


----------



## Beate1982 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte tu Dir selbst den Gefallen und google mal mit "Nitritpeak". Das ist im AQ und im Teich das gleiche Prinzip....
> Was hält Dich davon ab 1x früh und 1x abends den Nitritwert fix zu bestimmen?....



Wir haben jetzt über Tage die Werte des Wassers getestet und laut Tester sind die Werte alle im grünen Bereich.
Hier mal die Werte von Heute:

NO³ >10 mg/l
NO² >1 mg/l
GH  >10 d
GH  >10 d
GH  >10 d  der GH Wert wird auf dem Tester in 3 Feldern ermittelt

KH   3 d
pH   8,0


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate,

ein Nitrit(NO2)-Wert von über 1mg/Liter ist alles andere als ok.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=64025/?q=nitrit#post64025
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=74189#post74189
Bitte lies Dich da mal durch.
Gerade für den Nitritwert würde ich mir dringend Tröpfchentests zulegen..... die Stäbchen sind viel zu ungenau!


Ich hab eben in Dein Profil gesehen....
Stimmen die Daten? 2500Liter und "Goldfische, 2 Sterlets und 5 __ Muscheln"?
Dein Teich ist dafür zu klein........ viel zu klein!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16783/?q=sterlet

Tut mir leid, aber bessere "Nachrichten" habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Beate1982 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

ich kann nur das wieder geben was auf dem Tester abzulesen war und da waren die Werte alle im grünen Bereich...
Warum verkauft der Handel denn dann solche Tester? Denn billig sind sie ja nun auch nicht, dafür das sie nicht gut sein sollen. Welchen Tröpfchen Tester kannst du mir denn empfehlen? Werde dann morgen nochmal so und mir diesen kaufen.

Die Strelets, sind mittlerweile schon vermittelt an einen Bekannten der eine große Teichanlage von ca. 75m³ hat.

Den Goldfischbestand wollen wir auch verringern, es sind ja über 40 Stück in dem Teich.(waren schon aus Zeiten vor uns in dem Teich)

LG Beate


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Hallo Beate,

freut mich zu hören, dass Du den Bestand reduzierst.  
Ändere doch entsprechend Dein Profil ab, bevor Dich noch andere darauf ansprechen. ("nützliche Links"->"Profil ändern")

Als Nitrit-Test würde ich einen von JBL empfehlen! Soll das beste auf dem Markt sein und soooviel teurer als Sera oder Tetra sind sie i.d.R. auch nicht.


> Warum verkauft der Handel denn dann solche Tester?


Warum verkauft der Handel Dämmtapeten, Teicherde, Teichpflegemittel usw.?
Aus dem gleichen Grund - man kann damit Geld verdienen.
Die Stäbchen sind schon ganz praktisch, wenn es einem reicht, eine Tendenz abzulesen. Für genaue Tests reichen sie leider nicht.
Ich selbst traue mir bei meinen (JBL) Stäbchen die Unterscheidung zwischen 0 und 0,5mg/l Nitrit nicht so recht zu.... aber genau an der Stelle ist der Unterschied eben sehr wichtig!
Die Stäbchen, sofern nicht überlagert, muss Du ja nicht gleich wegwerfen. Mit einer gelegentlichen Überprüfung per Tröpfchen-Test und einer kühlen Lagerung (bei mir liegen sie gut verschlossen im Kühlschrank) kann man die schon mit verwenden.
Man kann den "Wahrheitsgehalt" einiger anderer Werte auch testen, indem man die WW des Leitungswassers bestimmt. Die Originalwerte gibts vom Wasserversorger.


----------



## Beate1982 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: alter Teich wird neu gemacht*

Dann werde ich mir Morgem, den Koffer von JBL kaufen und die Werte dann damit mal weiter testen.

Du schreibst was von Teicherde, ich muss dann wohl wieder zumeiner Schande gestehen, auf anraten des "Fachpersonal" haben wir auch diese für unsere Wasserpflanzen mitgenommen  und auch eingepflanzt.
Sollten wir dieses auch noch ändern?
Was sollten wir, wenn an statt der Teicherde nehmen? Die Pflanzen wurden in Pflanzkübel für Teiche eingepflanzt.

Lg Beate


----------

